# Greetings from Missouri



## momason1906 (Dec 16, 2013)

Greetings Brothers from Springfield, Missouri. Solomon Lodge # 271.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 16, 2013)

Greetings Brother!  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 16, 2013)

momason1906 said:


> Greetings Brothers from Springfield, Missouri. Solomon Lodge # 271.



Welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bill Rose (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 17, 2013)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome brother! Originally from Warrensburg, MO but now out here in seattle.


----------



## masonicdove (Dec 18, 2013)

momason1906 said:


> Greetings Brothers from Springfield, Missouri. Solomon Lodge # 271.



Greetings my brother! I am originally from St. Louis but now reside in Texas and a member of Rising Star #650.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 19, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 20, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------

